# In Commemoration of the Coming Executive Order



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

You can’t stop the signal.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

I haven’t shot this one yet, but the first one I printed was messed up and I did put 100 rounds through it while I was waiting for the second one to print.

It’s the only print that has done this, but I had a wicked layer shift a couple hours in. 









I didn’t discover until the next morning as it takes about 22 hours to print. I went ahead and tested it anyway. It had a few FTEs while it was breaking in, but ran the last 70 rounds perfectly.

I tore it down after the test, and couldn’t find any wear in the trunion or the area of the bolt limiter pin, which is where the force is taken on a 10-22. Other than being dirty, it looked brand new.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I am about 95% sure I could router a 10/22 receiver out of wood and it would work just fine , the pressures on it are about nothing , playing around with one you don't need the barrel block screws if it is in a tight fitting stock with a barrel band , fired a bunch of rounds no issue


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

The trouble with printing your own weapons is that a typo- could have disastrous consequences.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I gather what you've just done is build a "ghost gun".

Since ghosts are mostly imaginary, how is this administration going to enforce imaginary guns?

The government has never gotten a handle on illegal drugs that you can see, feel and taste, so what in the world are they going to do with this?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

They will use their imagination.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

doc- said:


> The trouble with printing your own weapons is that a typo- could have disastrous consequences.


now you have me thinking , could you use a Cricket cutter to cut out enough pieces of cards stock , with alignment holes and make a small jig that as they print you paint them with a slow cure epoxy and layer them up to have a complete receiver , Why I think you could 

or if you were more determined print it on your printer and carefully cut them out and glue them together also a possibility just not sure it is one I have the patients for.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

enter the 1652 pine tree shilling


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I am about 95% sure I could router a 10/22 receiver out of wood and it would work just fine , the pressures on it are about nothing , playing around with one you don't need the barrel block screws if it is in a tight fitting stock with a barrel band , fired a bunch of rounds no issue


I think you absolutely could route one, and wood could make a really nice receiver.

The 10-22 is one of those perfect designs where the parts are not complicated, and the receiver takes almost no force.

I tend to agree about the barrel clamp and the barrel band, but I would not want to rely on the barrel band alone for more than a few test for rounds. The barrel band is working on friction alone and there are some forces trying to push that barrel forward. The bolt bottoms on the shank (hopefully) and the bullet tries to drag the barrel down range with it. The forces are small, but even a small shift forward results in out-of-battery firing and bits of sharp brass leaving the ejection port.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> now you have me thinking , could you use a Cricket cutter to cut out enough pieces of cards stock , with alignment holes and make a small jig that as they print you paint them with a slow cure epoxy and layer them up to have a complete receiver , Why I think you could
> 
> or if you were more determined print it on your printer and carefully cut them out and glue them together also a possibility just not sure it is one I have the patients for.


Using lamination techniques, that would probably be even better than wood- probably stronger than conventional polymer printing too.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

could definitely get way with epoxying the barrel to the receiver

if the stock started being printed in the middle and you built the top and bottom then glues them together , getting down to a bolt , and barrel I think the trigger group could be 3d printed leaving hammer , springs , guide rod


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Wolf mom said:


> I gather what you've just done is build a "ghost gun".
> 
> Since ghosts are mostly imaginary, how is this administration going to enforce imaginary guns?
> 
> ...


I’m truly not that worried about the results of this EA on home made guns. This was just more of a nose-thumbing fun project.

Their real target is what we call the 80% receiver, in which the receiver is shaped just up to the point where the ATF would require it to have a serial number. This point exists because the manufacturers, in order to stay in compliance with the law, need to know exactly when the chunks of material traveling through their plants become firearms in need to record keeping. The ATF can only back that level of completeness up so far before they’re regulating aluminum billet and polymer pellets.

More likely, what they’re going to go after are the few companies that sell the 80% receivers together in a box with all the rest of the parts. That won’t end up being much of a deterrent to anyone.


----------

